# Good TripodHead



## chihiro (Feb 27, 2013)

hello!

I am looking for a help to choose a tripod head!! (a stable tripod head) .

i am using Manfrotto 055XPROB. for now is ok., (but probably should think for a replacement for the near future.)

i have been using for some time - Giottos MH1300-652 and Its very unstable ! Could you give me some suggestions for a good realible tripod head please.

i use 5d mark3 with battery grip sometime,with lenses canon 16-35mm and canon 24-105mm f/4 IS

Thank you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2013)

What sort of budget? The Really Right Stuff BH-40 is an excellent mid-sized ballhead, but not cheap, and you'll need an Arca-Swiss type plate for your camera (which is a better clamping system than the Giottos one, anyway). 

The Manfrotto 468MG is also a great option, a bit less expensive, I'd pair it with a Wimberley C-12 clamp and a Wimberley P-5 camera plate.


----------



## raptor3x (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of the Markins ballheads, although the RRS BH-40 is a fantastic option as well. If you search on FM, you can usually find Q10s going for less than $250. If you're more budget minded, the Benro B2 or B3 seems to be a reasonable approximation to the Markins, although I don't know how well they'll hold up over time; but I use one of their combination legs (the C4770t) and it's been absolutely fantastic so I don't doubt their ball heads will be any worse. Then the other issue is that you'll need to start investing in QR plates as well. When I switched over to the arca-swiss system I ended up spending more on plates than I did on the ball head just because of how many I needed to buy.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 27, 2013)

I went with Arca-Swiss Z1 with a Really Right Stuff QR clamp and RRS L bracket and lens plates.
Wonderful combination and the AS is rated much higher than the RRS BH-55.

ET


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> ...the AS is rated much higher than the RRS BH-55.



Load capacity ratings aren't really useful to compare between manufacturers, only within a manufacturer's line. I've got a RRS TQC-14 tripod that is 'rated' to support 25 lbs...I can grab a two of the legs and hang my 185 lb self underneath the tripod with no issues. The Induro CT-214 tripod legs are rated to 26.5 lbs, and when I started to try that trick with a set of them in a shop, it was immediately apparent from the way they bowed in that I needed to stop to avoid 'you break it you buy it'.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have the Manfrotto (310 I think) Junior Geared Head.
It's great for accurate changing of levels or straightening the horizon.
It's downsize is it's bloody heavy and big.
I was caught by surprise when it arrived as I was expecting junior to be small.
Once you get over size and weight it's super.
It's steady as a rock.
I got of sick of ballheads and trying to get them properly level.
Maybe I should have gone for something more expensive like a Swiss Arca Ball Head or Really Right Stuff.


----------



## Seanlucky (Feb 27, 2013)

Hector1970 said:


> I have the Manfrotto (310 I think) Junior Geared Head.



You're thinking of the Manfrotto 410 Geared Head. I have the larger brother (405) head and absolutely love them.

To the OP, you really need to mention your budget if you want to get any useful answers...


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Once again, we need to know your budget*

Best low end-Benro/Induro

Best Moderately Priced- Surui/Oben

Best Money no Issue- Kirk/Markins/RRS


----------



## mbpics (Feb 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> What sort of budget? The Really Right Stuff BH-40 is an excellent mid-sized ballhead, but not cheap, and you'll need an Arca-Swiss type plate for your camera (which is a better clamping system than the Giottos one, anyway).
> 
> The Manfrotto 468MG is also a great option, a bit less expensive, I'd pair it with a Wimberley C-12 clamp and a Wimberley P-5 camera plate.



Neuro, what do you think of the BH-30? 

I recently got an RRS body plate and flat-back clamp for use with my Black Rapid strap and I'm looking for a lightweight yet sturdy head. I have Benro A2190T lightweight aluminum legs that are surprisingly sturdy with the center post removed and bottom leg segment not exended (I don't mind bending down a bit). Weight is a priority and I wouldn't really need it to be able to sustain high winds or anything like that.

The heaviest combo I'd likely mount is my D700 and 24-70, so think 7D/5D3 and 24-70 I for a Canon comparison.

Also do you think the lack of a drag knob on the BH-30 is a big deal compared to the BH-40? It would be nice to save the $100 difference and put it towards a lens, but I haven't had much luck finding info about any drawbacks to the BH-30.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm loving the Sirui k30x with the CarrySpeed Arca plate. It's rated for a very heavy 66lbs, so stepping down a level may work. Can't fight the price though - $141


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > ...the AS is rated much higher than the RRS BH-55.
> ...



Just got my versa 3 and have to say it blows my old Benro out of the water. Versa 3+PG-02 FG = ultimate stability for my 400 f/2.8 II.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 27, 2013)

Hector1970 said:


> I have the Manfrotto (310 I think) Junior Geared Head.
> It's great for accurate changing of levels or straightening the horizon.
> It's downsize is it's bloody heavy and big.
> I was caught by surprise when it arrived as I was expecting junior to be small.
> ...



+1
*LOVE my manfrotto gear heads, they're almost all I use.
*had some ball-heads, they blow. Kept one midsize manfrotto ball head for use with my compact cams.
ballheads are ok if you're messing around and need to be fast

*The 410 Junior is a nice match to the 055 tripod, very solid, nice big mounting plate.
*I use the bigger 405 with heavier rigs and bigger 'pods.

A cheaper head a buddy likes is the one with 3 large levers to move the 3 sections and each one is also a twist lock. it's quite precise too, not as small but if you're used to it it's pretty fast and solid. it also has built-in spring counter-balance which can be turned on-off and is occasionally useful.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2013)

mbpics said:


> Neuro, what do you think of the BH-30?
> 
> Also do you think the lack of a drag knob on the BH-30 is a big deal compared to the BH-40? It would be nice to save the $100 difference and put it towards a lens, but I haven't had much luck finding info about any drawbacks to the BH-30.



I have the BH-30 on my TQC-14, and I like it a lot - it's small, light, and strong for its size. I don't find the lack of a drag friction knob to be a big sacrifice, but others might. A friend mentioned that there was a pretty abrupt transition from tight to loose on the BH-30 he borrowed to test out (he settled on the Markins Q3T); my BH-30 doesn't seem that abrupt (it can be set with a bit of drag), but mine is new and the one he tested has seen a couple of years of use, so maybe mine will change? Here's a good read on the subject.



RMC33 said:


> Versa 3+PG-02 FG = ultimate stability for my 400 f/2.8 II.



I went with the PG-02 LLR (side mount vs. bottom mount gimbal) on a TVC-33, either way it's a top-notch setup for holding a supertele.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > Versa 3+PG-02 FG = ultimate stability for my 400 f/2.8 II.
> ...



Yup. I would like to try the non-gimbal. I should just buy the plate and see how different it is. I am sure it is minimal but the FG setup is about 1 Lb I could shave out of my gear.


----------



## mbpics (Feb 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have the BH-30 on my TQC-14, and I like it a lot - it's small, light, and strong for its size. I don't find the lack of a drag friction knob to be a big sacrifice, but others might. A friend mentioned that there was a pretty abrupt transition from tight to loose on the BH-30 he borrowed to test out (he settled on the Markins Q3T); my BH-30 doesn't seem that abrupt (it can be set with a bit of drag), but mine is new and the one he tested has seen a couple of years of use, so maybe mine will change? Here's a good read on the subject.



Thanks! I figured the 30 was a good match for a set of travel legs. It seems to be the best compromise of size, stability, and price in the RRS lineup. I'm not the type to lug around a big hulking tripod (even the manfrotto 055 was far too big and heavy for my tastes) and I can't justify CF legs, so this looks like a good combo for me.


----------



## Zen (Feb 27, 2013)

+1 on the RRS eqpt. It's the absolute best. After going thru 4-5 different combinations of other brands, incl Giotto and Manfrotto, I went for the RRS and there is no comparison. Wish I had gone with RRS from the beginning. I have the mid size head and find it stable, easy to use, mount and dismount the plated camera [5D3], etc.

Take a look at their web-site.

Zen


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RMC33 said:
> ...


From a support and tracking standpoint, there's really no difference between the side mount gimbal and the bottom mount gimbal. A little more care is required when mounting the lens into the clamp, with the side mount you need to support the weight of the lens while you lock the clamp, but with the bottom mount you can rest the lens on the plate as you clamp it. 

Besides being lighter and having one less piece when disassembled, I like that the side mount allows me to reach 'under' the lens to access the MF and focus preset rings. I had originally intended to get the full gimbal, and was surprised when RRS recommended the side over the full. I discussed it with someone who'd bought the side gimbal for a 500 MkI and was quite pleased, so between that and RRS' recommendation, I went with that.


----------



## brett b (Feb 27, 2013)

Zen said:


> +1 on the RRS eqpt. It's the absolute best. After going thru 4-5 different combinations of other brands, incl Giotto and Manfrotto, I went for the RRS and there is no comparison. Wish I had gone with RRS from the beginning. I have the mid size head and find it stable, easy to use, mount and dismount the plated camera [5D3], etc.
> 
> Take a look at their web-site.
> 
> Zen




Same here! 
I've pretty much always used the RRS L plates, but I've had various combinations of Manfrotto, Gitzo & Acratech...which were all good, but not quite right. 
I picked up a RRS TVC-24L tripod w/ BH-40 ball head about 1 1/2 years ago and couldn't be happier. 
Neuro brings up a good point about the diff between the BH-40 and BH-30...the lack of the drag friction knob is something that I couldn't live without.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 27, 2013)

The ultimate in support would be a Arca-Swiss Z1 or RRS BH-55. Given your current tripod and what you are planning on supporting, it seems that a Markins Q3T, Markins M10, or a RRS BH-40 would be perfect.


----------



## Tioga Designs (Feb 27, 2013)

brett b said:


> Same here!
> I've pretty much always used the RRS L plates, but I've had various combinations of Manfrotto, Gitzo & Acratech...which were all good, but not quite right.
> I picked up a RRS TVC-24L tripod w/ BH-40 ball head about 1 1/2 years ago and couldn't be happier.
> Neuro brings up a good point about the diff between the BH-40 and BH-30...the lack of the drag friction knob is something that I couldn't live without.



I also highly recommend the RRS BH-40 and the L plate. Great head and the L plate makes switching between portrait and landscape a breeze - something that you don't realize how useful it is until you have one.


----------



## nonac (Feb 27, 2013)

After slowing climbing the tripod and pan/tilt and ball heads over the years I landed with a ball head that I really like, the RRS BH-40. Don't think I will ever own anything but RRS heads after having this one. I use it primarily on Manfrotto 055CXPRO legs which keeps the weight very low for long likes.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 27, 2013)

RSS stuff is awesome.

In addition to the BH-40 that so many others have rightly suggested as would be perfect for your setup, let me also recommend the RSS L-plate for the gripped 5DIII. Said L-plate literally lives on my camera. Believe it or not, the grip is actually more comfortable in the hand with the L-plate than without. And stick one of those little 1" clamps from...Kirk? -- I keep forgetting...anyway, put a mini clamp at the end of a BlackRapid strap, and fasten the clamp to the left side of the camera, and you've got yourself an awesome walkabout setup. The 24-105 balances the whole thing perfectly, and it's all superbly comfortable.

One other tip: you can get USB cables with a right angle at the small end; those work much better for tethered shooting than trying to cram a regular cable between the bracket and the clamp.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## mbpics (Feb 28, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> RSS stuff is awesome.
> 
> In addition to the BH-40 that so many others have rightly suggested as would be perfect for your setup, let me also recommend the RSS L-plate for the gripped 5DIII. Said L-plate literally lives on my camera. Believe it or not, the grip is actually more comfortable in the hand with the L-plate than without. And stick one of those little 1" clamps from...Kirk? -- I keep forgetting...anyway, put a mini clamp at the end of a BlackRapid strap, and fasten the clamp to the left side of the camera, and you've got yourself an awesome walkabout setup. The 24-105 balances the whole thing perfectly, and it's all superbly comfortable.
> 
> ...



I have this clamp to attach to my Black Rapid strap - it works great! A bit of loctite on the BR screw and it's as solid as can be.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Good point on the focus ring/preset/MF. I will say I am a smaller guy (170CM 68Kg) so the FG has its advantages for me. Thanks~


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 28, 2013)

mbpics said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > RSS stuff is awesome.
> ...



That'll work, of course, but the Kirk clamp is tiny, just as secure for this purpose, and costs about half as much.

I'm as big a fan of RSS as you'll find, but this particular side round goes to Kirk.

b&


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2013)

Kirk QRC-1 is what you're thinking of...I have a couple. The RRS clamp with the flat bottom is pretty new - the older one has metal 'nubs' on the bottom so the BR lug doesn't sit flush. I called RRS about it, since the nubby clamp was pictured in their website with a BR strap attached. Their advice is usually reliable and helpful, but in this case their suggestions were to either 'mash the rubber washer down onto the nubs' or 'just file them off'.  I bought the Kirk clamp instead.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Kirk QRC-1 is what you're thinking of...I have a couple. The RRS clamp with the flat bottom is pretty new - the older one has metal 'nubs' on the bottom so the BR lug doesn't sit flush. I called RRS about it, since the nubby clamp was pictured in their website with a BR strap attached. Their advice is usually reliable and helpful, but in this case their suggestions were to either 'mash the rubber washer down onto the nubs' or 'just file them off'.  I bought the Kirk clamp instead.



I'm just waiting for somebody -- RSS, Kirk, hell, even BlackRapid themselves -- to get smart and start selling a clamp that's just got a loop suitable for attachment to one of these mini carabiner clamps on the back. No screw hole, no nothing, just clamp on one side and loop on the other, minimum metal otherwise.

b&


----------



## mbpics (Feb 28, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> mbpics said:
> 
> 
> > TrumpetPower! said:
> ...



You can't really go wrong either way; I prefer having a slightly wider clamp and nobody around here is gonna split hairs for a $20 difference


----------



## infared (Feb 28, 2013)

I prefer the versatility of an Arca-Swiss camera plate type Ball head. I use a Photoclam ball head on my Feisol tripod...LOVE thIs set-up...super light and folds small...but opens up big and tall...more than sturdy enough for my kit.
If I need more stability I just hang my bag of L-Glass on the tripod hook....
The Markins is a good or better than my set-up. I have found getting the right tripod for your particular needs is a personal journey....seems that everyone has different priorities...no GREAT set-up is inexpensive...but if you have a tripod that just performs and doesn't get in the way..you can be more free to focus on the photo instead of fumbling around. I also leave an Arca plate permanently fixed on my camera and lens mounts. They go unnoticed until I need to use a tripod and then it is fast and easy.

http://reallybigcameras.com/Feisol/Traveler_Class.htm

http://reallybigcameras.com/PhotoClam/PC-33NS.htm


----------



## charlesa (Feb 28, 2013)

Sirui provides RRS quality at half the price, their K range of heads also has panoramic function built in. Coupled with a series 3 Gitzo, it is the most stable tripod head combo I found after many a previous attempt.


----------



## deleteme (Feb 28, 2013)

Arca Swiss P-0.

Small, smooth and secure. As it is an inverted ball style head it allows easy leveling and panning.
Price is very good and the quality first rate.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 28, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Kirk QRC-1 is what you're thinking of...I have a couple. The RRS clamp with the flat bottom is pretty new - the older one has metal 'nubs' on the bottom so the BR lug doesn't sit flush. I called RRS about it, since the nubby clamp was pictured in their website with a BR strap attached. Their advice is usually reliable and helpful, but in this case their suggestions were to either 'mash the rubber washer down onto the nubs' or 'just file them off'.  I bought the Kirk clamp instead.
> ...



You mean one of these?
http://acratech.net/product.php?productid=86


----------



## mbpics (Feb 28, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> You mean one of these?
> http://acratech.net/product.php?productid=86



$150 wow 

also does that thing have a screw-knob and a quick release, one on each side?


----------



## M.ST (Feb 28, 2013)

I can highly recommend the Manfrotto 410 gearhead with additional Arca-Swiss-plates.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 28, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Nice thought...but a lever release is a non-starter -- a disaster waiting to happen, really -- and the whole thing is _much_ bulkier than the Kirk plate...and, at $150, not at all worth it.

b&


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> ...but a lever release is a non-starter -- a disaster waiting to happen, really



What, you think having thousands of dollars in gear swinging from a clamp with a lever release sticking out, just waiting to catch on clothing or a tree branch and send that gear crashing to the ground is a bad idea?!?  I wouldn't use a lever-release clamp for a BR+Arca solution even if it were given to me for free...


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > ...but a lever release is a non-starter -- a disaster waiting to happen, really
> ...



Exactly why the F-1 plate is so nice. The lever-release Arca is a double jointed setup each with their own failing, just isn't what one would want.


----------



## RGF (Feb 28, 2013)

For a general purpose ball head really right stuff makes wonderful but pricey heads. Full is BH-55, mid size is Bh-40 (I think). Pricey but excellent quality


----------



## photokid (Feb 28, 2013)

I use an Acratech and it's fabulous, locks solid, doubles up as a casual gimble head (maybe not for super teles, but fine for the 70-200 2.8 IS II 
http://acratech.net/product.php?productid=76 I have it on a 3 legged thing Brian I think, saving for a nice gitzo too, and the acratech wil be going on that. If you like panorams the acratech has a facility for you to reverse the head and use the ball head like a levelling base. Unsure why these aren't more popular, it's the only ball head I've had where the tension facility actually works.

I use Sunwayfoto plates, I have the 5D3 dedicated L plate and normal plate, fantastic, about as good as it needs to be, can't see the difference between them and the more expensive brands.

I also use one of their mini clamps on a Joby sling strap and they are superb, not too pricey either, about £25 ($40) and terrific quality well up to weight of 5d3 and big 70-200.


----------

